# SR16VE pistons



## RossStevens1 (Jul 19, 2007)

hi guys. i have recently bought an SR20DE out of a primera egt and just wondered if these pistons would make much difference to compression and performance


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

16VE pistons in a DE block/head the CR is 11.8:1. You need JWT or Calum ECU for this setup.


----------

